# Where to cut bump stops. 2" drop



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Man. Searching is a workout!

I gathered from searching that when i do my 2" drop springs i should cut the bump stops in half. Is this right for 2" drop?

Also, do i cut the front and back?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The bump stops have 'donuts'. For 1.5 inch drop removing 1 is enough (that's what I did with my Prokits). For a 2" drop, remove 2 of them. 

It would be better to get the Koni bump stops, though. 

Lew


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

front and back, right?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

If your purchasing the eibach springs they list how much to remove in the instructions.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

also, will these bumps stops be obvious when i get everything off? like, will i know what to cut? This is my first time doing suspension work.........Im not stupid though


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

They are part of the boot, you should be able to tell what they are/look like.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

RotaryRyan said:


> also, will these bumps stops be obvious when i get everything off? like, will i know what to cut? This is my first time doing suspension work.........Im not stupid though


They are easy to spot. they are corrugated rubber boots which sit on top of the shock. I used a hack saw to cut mine.

Lew


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

cool, thanks guys.


----------

